# 20 inch chainsaw chain



## fire_N_ice (Jul 5, 2010)

does the DL matter too much when purchasing a chain? I'm thinking as long as the first two numbers of the equation??? match then it should be alright.

    Example: 3/8 X.050X72DL . 

  If I got a 3/8X.050X70DL, would it still fit my saw? 
  What does the 3/8ths mean?
  What does the .050 mean?
     Thanks


----------



## 'bert (Jul 5, 2010)

As I understand it, the 3/8 would be the chain size, most saws being 3/8 (for larger saws) and .325 for the smaller saws.  The .50 is the kerf of the saw chain.  DL most likely stands for the number of Drive Links.  this will matter for you saw.


----------



## 727sunset (Jul 5, 2010)

The .050" is the width of the drive link and it must properly fit the bar groove. Drive link counts can vary between different manufacturers bars so go by what you presently have or what is stamped on your bar. Most saw shops can make up chains to fit any saw.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 5, 2010)

fire_N_ice said:
			
		

> does the DL matter too much when purchasing a chain? I'm thinking as long as the first two numbers of the equation??? match then it should be alright.
> 
> Example: 3/8 X.050X72DL .
> 
> ...




"If I got a 3/8X.050X70DL, would it still fit my saw"?



No it must be 72dl or it will be a very hard time!


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 6, 2010)

Right, the drive links determines the length of the chain........ a 70 would be a bear trying to fit on a bar designed for 72.


----------



## astrodon (Jul 6, 2010)

Is this for the Husky 41 in your sig? 3/8, 72 DL seems like a lot for that saw, I thought those were mostly 3/8 Low Profile or .325.    Anyway, the main point I want to make is that 3/8 Low Profile is not the same as just 3/8.  All three numbers are important and must match unless you are changing more than just the chain.


----------



## fire_N_ice (Jul 6, 2010)

astrodon said:
			
		

> Is this for the Husky 41 in your sig? 3/8, 72 DL seems like a lot for that saw, I thought those were mostly 3/8 Low Profile or .325.    Anyway, the main point I want to make is that 3/8 Low Profile is not the same as just 3/8.  All three numbers are important and must match unless you are changing more than just the chain.



no it is not. hd has "powercare" chainsawchains and on the back  of the package it does not list the makita 20inch that they rent as 1 that will fit. I dont have one but want to know if that chain will fit it. I know there are better chains to use, but for certain reasons need to know if they will fit.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jul 6, 2010)

From Wiki:




> *Chain specifications and dimensioning*
> 
> *Gauge:* the gauge of the chain is the thickness of the drive links, and is dictated by the gauge of the bar it must be run on. Usual *gauges are .050" (1.3 mm) - .058" (1.5 mm) and .063" (1.6 mm)*. Chain and bar gauge must match; a chain that is too large will not fit, one that is too small will fall sideways and cut poorly.
> 
> ...



When I ordered a new 18" bar, they told me I needed a chain with 3/8" pitch and 68 DL (drive links).  Most specs I see are for 68 DL on an 18" bar with 3/8" pitch chain and 72 DL with a .325" pitch chain. The specs on my saw indicate it can use either a .325 or 3/8" pitch chain, and either a .050 or .058 gauge bar and chain combo.  I assume you have to change out the drive sprocket in the head to do this?  Anyway, I'd think everything has to be a match in order to work.  Since the links on a chain with a .325" pitch will be slightly closer together, there will be more drive links on a given bar length than on 3/8" chain for the same length bar.  My manual doesn't show any chains with 70 DL for use with my saw, so I'm guessing that a chain with 70 DL must be custom made for a particular bar/saw combo?


----------



## fire_N_ice (Jul 7, 2010)

researched the 72 DL powercare chain today and foundout it was on clearance last year and they are all gone. I will see if lowes/oregon has them.


----------



## lobsta1 (Jul 8, 2010)

The powercare chain is a HD Chinese cheapo chain. I believe that any chain you buy at the big box stores will be safety chain. You may be happy with that, but most wood cutters would not like it. You can't really bore cut with it, it cuts really slow & after a number of sharpenings, it is really difficult to get the rakers filed down. Do a search for baileysonline or Amicks & order a few chains from them. 
Al


----------



## computeruser (Jul 9, 2010)

Who in their right mind would buy a "Powercare" chain?  Seriously.  72dl loops can be had for $10 from many reputable online sources, or a couple bucks more at the saw shop.

Lowes usually has Oregon 72-series in 3/8, .050, 72dl loops in stock for their Husqvarna 455 saws.  This is actually good chain.


----------

